# FREE KITTEN: Calgary



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

I got a kitten a few months ago so my other cat would have somebody to play with. While he has lived with other cats and kittens before without problem, these two do not want to get along together!! It's like a back alley cat fight every night, and nothing I do seems to be helping the situation.

Before I take the resort of going to the SPCA, I wanted to see if anybody here is interested in a really cute Black/grey kitten for their home. He is a great cat, with the exception that he does not want to play nice with my other one!
He is approx 4.5-5 months old. Needs his shots and *ahems* chopped at 6months.

If anybody is interested, please let me know!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

This behaviour could change after that 'augmentation' to which you alluded.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

you almost always get cats together otherwise there are issues. Cats are very territorial. Our cat HATES other animals period and hiss's through the door at our neighbors friendly cat when he comes around oh well, if my Mom could have a cat I a sure she would call you! she is over in Tuscany.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

He has lived with 2 other cats, a dog and a kitten before and while there were initial problems with them getting along, all settled down after about a month. It has been 3 and they are still having more issues than previous times. It's driving me up the wall!


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Post a pic, everyone love kittens... except god, that kills one each night I... ugh, nevermind.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4 (Mar 17, 2006)

Elric said:


> Post a pic, everyone love kittens... except god, that kills one each night I... ugh, nevermind.


Yeah. If that is true, I'm definitely a mass murderer of kittens.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Just look at that cute face!!!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

MacDaddy is pulling out all the stops... great picture!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

no doubt he's a cutie



> Our cat HATES other animals period and hiss's through the door at our neighbors friendly cat when he comes around


same as mine

i'm thinking of getting us both "does not play well with others" t-shirts....


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

People that dress up their animals... another category of wonderfulness!




MACSPECTRUM said:


> no doubt he's a cutie
> same as mine
> i'm thinking of getting us both "does not play well with others" t-shirts....


----------



## saxamaphone (May 18, 2004)

I would love to help, I am a cat fan. My wife developed allergies though and my two cats had to go, even though they were here first! <slapped by wife>


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey, why dont you send me a pm! i will talk to my wife about this!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

silentsim said:


> Hey, why dont you send me a pm! i will talk to my wife about this!


good for you !!
you'll love having a cat, especially when getting one as a kitten....


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Just a general cat question... do cats need to be litter trained, or is it natural for them?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

It's natural.

On a separate note, they will be training you.



John Clay said:


> Just a general cat question... do cats need to be litter trained, or is it natural for them?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

HowEver said:


> It's natural.


No it is not natural. Burying their scat is natural, doing it where you want is not. The mother will train the kitten if weaned properly. A cat used to outdoors may or may not take easily to a litter box.

And the results of resolving that debate can be interesting as well as dusgusting.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

saxamaphone said:


> I would love to help, I am a cat fan. My wife developed allergies though and my two cats had to go, even though they were here first! <slapped by wife>


What a beautiful pair. Keep the cats.........


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

John Clay said:


> Just a general cat question... do cats need to be litter trained, or is it natural for them?



i've been thru 4 cats and each time i only had to show them the litter box once


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> i've been thru 4 cats and each time i only had to show them the litter box once


Most of my dozen or so cats where outdoor types - I never even thought about litter. The kittens' mother was such an animal. When the kittens were born she refused to 'go' in any provided litter - for a while I actually took her out like a dog but it became necessary to confine her indoors. She was starting to wander off a bit too much, as her strength returned. 

<rant>She hadn't been in great shape carrying the kittens which is why we took her in. She was probably less than a year old herself at the time, probably dumped by some jerk who though it was a cute gift until its first 'heat' - then its "kitty, kitty, wanna go for a ride in the country?". She must have been bright because she had learned how to be _feral_.</rant>

We tried litter, cedar pellets, sand and even actual garden dirt.... Nothing seemed to work, even when the issue was forced. Eventually a long time cat freak told me to mix a bunch of high octane catnip with the litter, and it worked. The mother trained the kittens to litter who have been 100% perfect for the entire 2.5+ years that I have had them.

Unfortunately, after the kittens were weaned the mother could not be contained. She became another victim of the highway out front.

Consequently, I have 4 lovely indoor cats........


----------



## i<3myiBookg4 (Mar 17, 2006)

The first day we brought little Annie home, she didn't go to the bathroom at all, but started the next day and we didn't have to show her...

Then on the first vet visit, little Annie turned into Austin.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

the post was 5 years ago, so I'm guessing it's no longer a kitten.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

isabelle8328 said:


> i want to know if i want to post something how it's work


If you need to ask maybe you shouldn't own a kitten.  Go to your local shelter.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

isabelle8328 said:


> i want just to post something


You have 3 times already.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

The introduction thread is a great place to start posting.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Wouldn't you know it, a spammer. If it smells like a spammer and looks looks like a spammer, 99.999999999999999999 % of time is a spammer.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Must be such a great product that you have to post about kittens to sneak in and belch about some candle no one wants.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

It's good marketing. Come for the kitten, stay for the candles!


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

5 year old kitten?


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

And while you're getting over your disappointment that this adorable kitten is all grown up, here's an amazing invention: a wickless, flameless candle. Otherwise known as 'not a candle'.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

flameless candle?

Didn't they invent the flashlight some time ago?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I have a candle-less light here. I call it a light bulb.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Macfury said:


> I have a candle-less light here. I call it a light bulb.


But do you have one that flickers?


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

But this handy dandy flameless wickless electric candle is SCENTED!

And... decorative!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I cried when I met a man with no shoes, until I met a man who said he was wickless.


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

Old war wound??


----------



## mlmummert (Jan 3, 2013)

Joker Eh said:


> But do you have one that flickers?


Yup.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

